# Jd l130 belt problem



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

Have old jd l130 Mower. Has started going through belts. Mower has new electric clutch. Belt seems to get twisted and have checked to make sure properly installed.......? Thxs


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Another place to check on your deck is the belt tensioner assembly. See item #4 on attached parts diagram. These become worn and sloppy. 






ARIMain - GREENPARTS


Buy Genuine OEM John Deere parts for your John Deere MOWER DECK AND LIFT LINKAGE mower deck, 48 inch and ship today! Huge in-stock inventory of OEM John Deere parts.




www.green-parts-direct.com


----------

